# Back Tension Releases



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

Do most/all of you pros shoot 'back tension' releases?


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

3B43 said:


> Do most/all of you pros shoot 'back tension' releases?


In the 2008 vegas shoot the man that placed second was using a wrist strap.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

they dont all use backtension releases like a hinge release but the majority of them shoot there releasing using backtension... the guy that took second shoots his wrist strap with backtension also


----------



## shooter82 (Jan 1, 2007)

the guy shot second was michal braden


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Michael uses a ton of spring weight in his release as well. He has to use Back Tension to get the release to fire off correctly. He is a great guy to talk to with a vast wealth of knowledge.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*4 replys*

not 1 pro,
DAN MCCARTHY Tru Ball ST360
TIM GILLINGHAM Carter hammer 
MICHAEL BRADEN Carter 2 shot 
DAVE COUSINS Carter jus cuz + 

why because thats what they shoot the best. if the 4 men i named wanted to switch releases they could i have seen Dan,Tim + Michael with other releases i have never seen Dave with any thing but a jus cuz.

the arrow don't know how far the target is + the target never moves.
take your time to learn to hold + aim.
no release will do that for you. that is the tip of the day.


----------

